# McGregor 36 Catamaran



## bgruen

Does anybody have any info or any idea whrer to get info on the mcgregor 36 ???


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I have been searching for information for several months on the Macgregor 36. I have not found any one site that gives the information instead have found many small ads for them, many people talking about them and very few for sale. But I would love to know if you find any definitive information about them.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I''ve never heard of a McGregor 36 Catamaran, but then I don''t consider myself the final word on anything....

But I can recommend that you run a search for the magazine "Multihulls" and when you find it check out their web site and contact them with your questions. They are pretty much up to speed on Catamarans and such...its their whole world.

The only McGregor''s that I am familiar with are monohulls. And their latest success story has been a 26'' sailboat that carries a 40HP motor and it can be used as a motor boat or sail as it has a folding mast and is trailerable.....

They have a website also...and they are located out in CA. Maybe they have begun to manufacture a Cat. Since the name is the same I would start there....Copyright and trademark lawyers get real hinky whne someone else uses a clients "name".

Hope this helps alittle...


----------



## BenD

Saw a few of them back in the late 1980''s or early 1990''s. You could always tell them by the float-like structure at the top of the mast....sort of a sailboat version of training wheels on a kid''s bicycle. MacGregor certainly marches to a different drummer...don''t they. Possibly, they will make them again; only this time with really big hulls, for extra windage, and a 50 hp outboard on each one. How do they sell so many boats? I think I''ll operate mine from the dock with a remote control...it''s safer. Sorry...I digress...it''s Sunday...and I want to go sailing...but it''s gray and dreary in Seattle. Heck..we do need light air practice..I''m outta here!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

just to let all the mono hull sailors know... macgregor made these boats from roughly 1972-1980. They are a model/copy of many 36'' trailerable cats out there. Supposedly more reliable then most macgregors are though. for a large trailerable cat they are a beautiful boat. The several people I know who own them love them dearly.


----------



## sainteve

I have two Macgregor 36' catamaran's. They're great daysailors. Curently, I'm going through coast guard certification. It's an inexpensive way to get into the commercial catamaran business. I'm in Key West if your interested in taking a look. Call me a 305 896-3878. I painted the cat's neon Pink and will be calling them the "Pink Catillac's". Talk soon.
Captain Steve


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*36' Mac Cat*

There are 3 in Racine Wis. Racine Yacht Club Members. 1 is for sale $18,000. I have all original sales materials from dealer including owners manuals, original factory test results and color brochures. There were 300 built by MacGregor between 1979-82.
In my oppinion they were before there time. With some modern sails and very slight rigging adjustments, they can reach 22+knots easily. Hang on!
I added UK Tape Drive Sails. Floats on the top are for the fearful not a stock item. They are trailorable but do not recomend. Mine is fully loaded from the factory. For the money you won't find anything better. 
Alot of these boats were flipped in the beginning for lack of knowledge of what a "GIANT" beach cat can do for the times. So there are not many left. You have questions I would love to answer them.
My perticular boat has great history of many victories form Galveston Texas, to Florida and beyond. The original Captain quite a single handed sailor. Now though, day sailing in the Great Lake of Michigan. Yacht Club Members always ask me how long it takes me to sail from port to port. I crossed Lake Michigan in 5 hours.
I did almost flip it in the summer of 2007, but my 18' Hobie Cat experience saved the boat and 8 on board. We were flying a hull from Racine to Kenosha when a gust hit and took her up to the edge. Bailed the Main and turned into the wind, down she came. Crew hanging from the life lines like flags. This boat is a RUSH!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sorry for the off topic I was reading the thread intently when I realized it was pretty old, like 8 years old! I don't think I was even into internet in 2001 though I know that I already had a PC back then


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*MacGregor 36 Catamaran*

I was searching for some ideas on what others have done to this boat as far as rigging and sails go, because I'm getting ready to make some changes myself. I'm taking the Baby stay off the mast and raising it 6-8' and adding a working jib. Thats when I found this web site and felt I needed to inform people that the MacGregor Catamaran is alive and Kickin'... "Catch me if you can"


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Mac36 as weekend cruiser.*

How's life aboard this boat as a weekend cruiser. I understand the cramp quarters but it's described as having berths, galley and portable heads. I'm interested in cruising LI sound along the CT/RI area. Also has anyone rigged a temp. bimini for shade, if so how does that work for you? Thanks, Bill
PS, I considering purchase.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Day Sailing 36 Mac Great Lakes*

Yup, its a little tight below for sleeping but plenty of room for Galley 1 side and nav station on the other. A binimi? Google MacGregor Catamaran 36 and
you will find all kinds of changes that others have made to the boat. I do recall seeing a binimi on a couple. Portable head slides out of sight. Do the Gooogle thing and you'll answer all your questions. I cruise up and down the Wisconsin and Illinois side and occasionally do a crossing to Michigan. Splash on the Sun tan lotion is all I can say. This boat is perfect for the Great Lakes. Very sea worthy. Enjoy, Kurt


----------



## harrier123

I am also considering a purchase of a Mac 36. Does anyone know of one in the LI Sound area that I could get a look at, just to see the layout and get an idea of the proportions?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

There is a 36' Mac Cat forsale in Racine Wisconsin. Asking $18,000
It's in great shape. You need standard pontoon trailor to move it.
Seller's name, Tom. 630-307-3069 Tell him Kurt sent you.


----------



## harrier123

Thanks for the info. I am not ready to buy yet, I am just exploring the possibility of getting a boat that better meets my sailing needs. Most of my time on the water is an afternoon or evening sail with an occasional overnight. I am looking for a boat that is exciting to sail that I can afford. The Mac 36 and Stiletto 30 seems to fit this bill.


----------



## sailingdog

harrier—

If you're looking into catamarans in that range, you should also look at the Catalac 8/9/10M, the Iroquois, the Prout Snowgoose, the MaineCat 30, the TomCat 30 and the Gemini 105Mc.


----------



## harrier123

These are all good recommendations but they don't have the speed that I am looking for. I would love to be able to sail in the teens, kind of like in my Hobie years (without flying a hull). I currently own a Iroquois 30 which is a good strong boat, great for cruising. She performs well for her type of design. But she was built heavily which limits her top end. I am also seeking a demountable to be able to bring it home for the winter.


----------



## SiXeVeN

See if you can find a Stiletto.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Bigger is Better*

I have my 36' up to 12 knots plus quite often. The later Mac Cats are a lot lighter then the earlier ones, A LOT LIGHTER. 2-4 on board and keep her light and you'll be getting there fast. Stiletto? All I can say is try to go for a ride first. And also, Bigger is Better...


----------



## sailingdog

You might also look at the *R33 catamaran*. The Reynolds R33 is designed to be trailerable, and rates a -80 PHRF.


----------



## harrier123

When the Reynolds 33 first came out, it was offered at a reasonable price. Now it's way beyond what I can afford, even used. Whatever I can get for my Iroquois is what I have available. Because the accomodations are only in the hulls, Stiletto 27's seem to be very tight inside. I haven't seen a Stiletto 30 interior, so I don't know how much the extended bunks at deck level help open it up. I tend to agree that the Mac 36 is a good size, but I am concerned about how easy (and safe) it is to singlehand.


----------



## jwbuckner

Karocky1 said:


> There are 3 in Racine Wis. Racine Yacht Club Members. 1 is for sale $18,000. I have all original sales materials from dealer including owners manuals, original factory test results and color brochures. There were 300 built by MacGregor between 1979-82.
> In my oppinion they were before there time. With some modern sails and very slight rigging adjustments, they can reach 22+knots easily. Hang on!
> I added UK Tape Drive Sails. Floats on the top are for the fearful not a stock item. They are trailorable but do not recomend. Mine is fully loaded from the factory. For the money you won't find anything better.
> Alot of these boats were flipped in the beginning for lack of knowledge of what a "GIANT" beach cat can do for the times. So there are not many left. You have questions I would love to answer them.
> My perticular boat has great history of many victories form Galveston Texas, to Florida and beyond. The original Captain quite a single handed sailor. Now though, day sailing in the Great Lake of Michigan. Yacht Club Members always ask me how long it takes me to sail from port to port. I crossed Lake Michigan in 5 hours.
> I did almost flip it in the summer of 2007, but my 18' Hobie Cat experience saved the boat and 8 on board. We were flying a hull from Racine to Kenosha when a gust hit and took her up to the edge. Bailed the Main and turned into the wind, down she came. Crew hanging from the life lines like flags. This boat is a RUSH!


 I read your comments and you appear to be very knowledgeable about the MacGregor 36 catamaran. I built a piver 30 ft and sailed it from Panama to Boston and throughout the caribbean, just sailed a 25 ft westerly Savannah to Panama and want to take bird-watchers to offshore island in Panama on a Mac 36, my question is: Should I buy one, in the Keys, and sail it down or truck it down I have done both in the past,but not with a catamaran. I hate that road trip. Capsizing wouldn't be pleasant in mid-ocean either, however I read the manual on righting procedures and it doesn't sound impossible. I'm more comfortable at sea than in the waterway, but don't have the catamaran experience you do, so please give me your best thoughts, I hate to have this published, some novice might do something stupid like take one to sea without experience. thanks John


----------



## 2Gringos

I just love the way these forums work when they work right. I have seen a catamaran moored here for years, basically unused. I didn't know what it was. After Hurricanes Hannah and Ike blew through here in one week last September, it was gone. Along with a whole lot of other boats, I might add. Including one of ours. But anyhow, I have discovered that the owner stuck the boat in a mangrove swamp to protect it from the storms, and they did. Except the rigging let go on the Stbd. side and the mast is now bent at a 90 degree angle. I found out the owners name, and that he would like to sell the boat. He has other cats and never uses it. I kayaked over late one day and snapped a photo, which I put on another thread here this morning. Within an hour I found out that it's one of these here Macgregor 36's, and Googling it up tells me they were last built almost thirty years ago, and were fast as heck.



It's got some scuff marks, but I have been told it's dry inside and the only damage is the standing rigging. I will go climb onto it to check, but assuming that it's okay, 
What should I offer the owner? They seem to be around for about $ 17K complete, and of course I have to get the mast fixed on this one.


----------



## sailingdog

You might want to go around and price the rig on the Macgregor 36... I'm willing to bet it is almost as much as the price for a complete boat or pretty close. You'd have to get a new mast and new standing rigging at a minimum... considering that on some older boats, over 60% of the value is the mast, boom and standing rigging... I doubt it will be worth buying. That doesn't even address what possible damage to the hulls and bridgedeck could have been caused by the forces that broke the mast...


----------



## TomRay

A friend of mine bought a MacGregor 36 back in the early 90's, and I got to sail it a few times. It's fast and fun, like an overgrown Hobie Cat, if there is any wind. It was not fast in light air, but would sail acceptably. I agree with Sailingdog that this particular boat is not worth much, if anything. A few thousand at most, IMO.


----------



## 2Gringos

Thanks. I have no idea what he's looking for. That the boat has sat here since we got the one/two punch that first week of September says something.

And we never have light air here.


----------



## diegokid

*36's*

Does anyone have any more info on eht Mac 36's in Racine or anywhere else?


----------



## RobertKWFL

I just bought a 1981 Mac 36 here in the Florida Keys. I've found some information about them on the web, but I would be interested in making contact with other 36 owners out there.

I have collected links to sites with lots of photos, sailing tips, an old MacGregor sales brochure, a review from Multihulls Mag, the owners manual, etc. Will post them later when the forum allows me to, or message me if interested.


----------



## diegokid

*info*

RobertKWFL 
I would like to get all the info and pics on this boat I could. I can't send private messages until five posts. Here is number two.


----------



## diegokid

*info*

RobertKWFL 
I can send an e-mail now so could you send any links/pics to me at:

[email protected]


----------



## pdqaltair

*As a formerStiletto 27 owner and guest on the SStiletto30, I highley recomend you...*



wes25nor said:


> How's life aboard this boat as a weekend cruiser. I understand the cramp quarters but it's described as having berths, galley and portable heads. I'm interested in cruising LI sound along the CT/RI area. Also has anyone rigged a temp. bimini for shade, if so how does that work for you? Thanks, Bill
> PS, I considering purchase.


Visit the owner sites and take one out.

WildJibe.com
Stiletto Catamarans

They tend to hold value better, are made of better materials (Kevlar honeycomb), are drier, easier to trailer, and have better factory support. One of the former owners is still in the business and restores them, in addition to stocking or sourcing ALL parts.

Neither is a cruiser, but either can be. Read my blog for stories of several cruises with my little girl as crew (older posts). I sold my Stiletto a month ago  and purchased a larger cruiser ; they are not the same thing, but a day on either is a joy. I will NEVER forget the day spent on the Stiletto. I will always consider it to be the ultimate daysailer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Is that M36 in Mich still for sale? I owned hull 006 for 13 years and would be interested in one again . Richard


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*those were the days....*

Just stumbled upon this site while surfing for info about the Macgregor 36, my favorite sailboat. Good to see others share a similar view. I owned my 1981 MG 36 for 13 years and sailed it on LI Sound out of Oyster Bay till I sold it in 2002 for [horrors] a powerboat! [I bought a 1968 all mahogany Egg Harbor 37 - beautiful, but that's a story for another day]. Anyway, back to my MG 36, affectionately named 'Top Cat". For anyone considering finding and buying one of these boats, I highly recommend it. I modified mine with a hard deck from the mid-crossbeam to the back beam, and put in a sunken wheel stand and removeable seat on the gas tank box. I then ran the jib and genoa lines along the perimeter of the deck to winches mounted by the seat, and the mainsail and staysail [I added a babystay and a staysail] ran under the deck to 2 more winches right there at the helm as well. It made for great cruising and easy single handing, even in some snotty weather. I had a 10x10 camping tent for sleeping that fit perfectly on the front tramp [between the mid and front crosstubes] which solved the cramped cabin problem, and also had a sunshade that covered the entire rear deck on those hot, windless days on LI Sound when at anchor. I'm actually searching for one to buy myself, as I make my way back from the Dark Side!


----------



## diegokid

*gave up*

We gave up on finding a mac 36. Located a few stillettos but they were just to cramped. We found a Sabre 34 MKII the wife likes and we will most likely purchase it unless anyone can point me to a Mac 36.


----------



## harrier123

Slim, I think that I came across your boat on the hard in Bayville. I was impressed by the tubular motor mount and wanted to copy the design for my own boat. The boat also seemed huge when viewing it up on the trailer. Did you sell it to someone local? I have been wanting to get a look at one in the water to get an idea of what this boat is all about.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Harrier-
I did keep the boat up in Bayville [at Bridge Marina], so perhaps you did see it there. It did look huge out of the water! The yard would span the 16' beam with 2 dock pilings lashed across their big trailer to haul it and launch it. Not having to take down the mast each year was a bonus there too. Did you wind up getting a boat?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Harrier, I sold the boat to a guy in Texas. He said he was going to email me pictures after he had refitted it with a new deck and some other additions, but he never did. Too bad.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

H - forgot to add that I'd be happy to share my motor mount workup with you if you are interested, thanks.


----------



## harrier123

I currently have an Iroquios 30 and am looking for something with a little more speed. I redid the motor mount a few years ago and it works ok (but I liked yours better.).
I am very interested in what it was like sailing the Mac. How well does it sail in light (5 to 10, typical LI Sound) air? How much wind before you had to reef? Did yours have 1 or 2 daggerboards, and did your setup seem right? Are there any problem areas that I should look for when I do an initial inspection?
Thanks for any insight that you can provide.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

As I am sure you are aware, sailing the Iriquios 30 vs. the Macgregor is like night and day, performance-wise. I can only relate my experience with my boat which was significantly modified, but here it is. Since I added an estimated 600 pound to the rear half of the boat with the deck, it dropped the waterline by the stern by 4 inches. The overall performance didn't seem affected, but I felt that the boat was much more stable in stronger conditions. I never lifted a hull or felt that the boat was even close to that, even when pressed in some strong fall air, but I am a conservative sailor by nature. The boat wouldn't point worth a damn, as most cats don't, but the overall speed more than made up for it. I would always have both daggerboards down to minimize side slippage. I had put a wheel on my boat, but left the tiller bar across the two rudders, so I had the feel of both. The boat turned easily, but I usually had to backwind the jib to bring the bow across in light to moderate air. In light air, it would move, but it would move best with the big genoa up in that type of air. I rarely used it though, preferring to leave the jib and staysail up [I was just lazy!], and let it go with the main and get whatever speed I got. The times I did use the genoa, however, it was very nice in the light stuff. If the wind was strong, pushing 18+, I wouldn't put up the jib, going with my heavier staysail and one reef in the main. 
As for the boat upon inspection, check the tube connection areas [bolts, metal strapping, and the surrounding fiberglass] closely, as these areas get a lot of stress from the flexing of the boat. The mast connector to the mid-tube [a large metal strap that goes around the tube on both sides of the mast base] is another area to look at closely. Also the rudder post thru-hulls, for leaks. The daggerboard trunks at the bottom, to see if the boat ever hit something that wrenched the board in an unpleasant way in the trunk, and also make sure the daggerboards move freely up and down in the trunks. Overall, the boats were made pretty well from what I could see, however. I never had any structural issues with mine.


----------



## harrier123

Slim, your last post was gold. I now have a much better feel for what this boat is about and what to expect as to it's sailing abilities. A couple more questions: you mention a staysail which I don't think was original equipment. Did you run it up the baby stay and support the mast with runners? And did you ever disassemble the boat for overland transport?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Harrier, glad to provide whatever info and insight I can. 
I had a baby stay installed when I first got the boat, running it from the front crosstube up to just above the spreaders on the mast. [the forestay on the stock boat ran from the masthead down to a cable spreader plate, then to each hull at the bow]. I then had a sail made to fit the babystay-mast triangle, leaving enough clearance over the front tramp so no one's head was in danger from the sail. I didn't use a babyboom on the staysail, as I had it made from stiffer cloth than the stock jib and it held its shape pretty well. I did this set up because when I had a lot of people on the boat, it minimized sailhandling, as I was usually doing all of that myself. It actually worked out quite well.
I never broke down the boat myself, but the guy who bought it had a trailer made, had the boat disassembled and set the hulls side by side on the trailer with the crosstubes running down the middle and drove it down to Texas.


----------



## harrier123

Slim, thanks for the info. When do you think you will be looking to get back into a Mac?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Not for a couple of years - I presently have a '73 Trojan cabin cruiser. Its about 30' long, twin small blocks, all fiberglass hull but teak decks and wood topsides. I am about 2/3 finished with refurbishing the boat, and plan on having it back in the water next season. I'll probably lay low with it for a year or two before selling it to return to sailing. I really would love to get a catamaran with a cabin on it, maybe something like an Iriquois perhaps, but would take the MG 36 if I can't find a cabin cat in my price range. What has your experience been with your boat? How does she sail, how did you find the cabin, etc.? I would love to hear about it....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Well slim554433, I think I have your boat in my yard. I bought it from a woman in Texas who's husband had died. It was on Lake Travis and had been named TWO STEP. In the papers were photos that she said were of the boat when they bought it. These photos show the name TOP CAT and a hard deck. I also received a stainless steel destroyer wheel. The boat was listed on Sailing Texas. This boat is hull # 219 and I was told it was made in 1982.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Twoone60-
Wow, that sounds like it! I'll have to dig out my paperwork to confirm the year and hull #, but that sounds right! And he was going to buy the boat to bring it back to sail on a lake in Texas where he and his wife had built a house. [And I had put a hard deck and destroyer wheel on the boat which he removed prior to trailering it to Tx]. Sad to hear about the husband though, he was an interesting and nice guy.
So how long have you had it? Hope you are enjoying it. Any pictures of it would be fun to see - I could send you an email address via private message.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I have bunches of pictures. We haven't been able to sail yet. When I bought the boat the main sail boat rope had shrunk about 3 feet. I have a photo of the sail hoisted, the leach is tight and the luff is just full of wrinkles. I am modifying the trailer so that the boat can be put together on the trailer instead of in the water.

The rudder tubes had been cut and holes drilled through the shafts for some aluminum brackets. Also some holes drilled through the hulls just forward of the rear beam with cheek blocks mounted under the deck. Looks like where the steering cables were run. You can still see photos on the Sailing Texas Site. Pm me your email.


----------



## harrier123

I had found Two Step in the Sailing Texas site and was very interested. It seems nicely set up and in good shape. It would have been quite a deja' vu moment if I had purchased it and bought it back to LI waters.
Slim, to answer your query about the Iroquois: It is a very well built boat, but heavy by today's standards. It sails well in very light and heavy winds, but is a little lackluster in moderate (5 to 10) winds. I would bet performance would improve if I bought new sails. I have it set up for singlehanding with all lines led to the cockpit. I will even singlehand the spinnaker, although I don't use a pole. It is comfortable for weekend cruising, which is the most time I can spend anyway. I consider it my second home. I believe that it's history includes being in a brief charter service in Oyster Bay, and was wintered in the boatyard that was at the end of the creek in Bayville.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Harrier - that would have been very strange had I seen the boat back in Oyster Bay or nearby at some point if you had bought it! As for your boat, I do believe I saw that in the OB waters at some point, and definitely at that marina [no longer there] at the head of the creek by Bayville. Where do you keep it now?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Slim, I am building a trailer that expands to 18'. I should be able to assemble the boat in about 3 hours, I hope. The rear of the trailer will be high enough that the rudders can stay on. The tramps will be already attached to both hulls and as the boat is pulled will become tight. The mast will be carried above the boat. I am going to raise the mast with it to the stern instead of the bow. The rear mast support will be able to move about 10 feet farther aft. This will to keep the center of balance of the mast toward the boat. After the mast is attached to the center beam, the mast support will telescope up about 18'. With the mast at this angle I should be able to hook a winch to the baby fore stay an pull the mast up. All four after stays and the spreader cables can be left connected all the time. Once the mast is up both fore stays can be attached. The rear mast support is removable.


----------



## diegokid

*mac 36*

We are still trying to locate a mac 36 before we buy. If anyone hears of one in the MS, FL, AL, LA, TX area we would be grateful for the info!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I did know of one in Tennessee. I will check with my ultra secret source.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

My ultra secret source will let my know on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I put a couple of photos of the MAC 36 in Tenn here.

http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showgallery.php?cat=646


----------



## TSOJOURNER

This one has been for sale for about two years. I think he started out at about 50k. It is in Taxassachusetts. (Massachusetts) 
1981 36' MacGregor Catamaran - Usedboats.com

This pink one is in the and was listed in 2006.

1979 Macgregor 36' catamaran sailboat for sale in Florida


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Here are some photos of a heavily modified Mac 36
Picasa-Webalben - ePDF


----------



## harrier123

Slim,
I have my boat moored in Huntington Harbor, and have it transported home for the winter, also in Huntington. That tends to be a harrowing ride, as we take up 1-1/4 lanes and I have to follow as escort vehicle.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Twoone, good luck with the trailer project. Setting that boat up to sail from its trailered state sounds like a lot of work - I'm a lazy sailor, so just having it in the same spot and going out to the boat on my mooring was perfect for me! But being able to trailer the boat to differing locales is appealing....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

H-
I've relocated to Huntington from OB now, and am planning on putting my boat in off of Goldstar Beach by the launch service there at the mouth of Huntington Harbor. I have to investigate the mooring placement situation further however. Your boat must make quite a presence on the road - do you make the actual move late at night to minimize traffic?


----------



## harrier123

Slim, 
The guy who does the hauling will transport it only during daylight hours and during the work week. We usually hit the road about 10:00 am and it is a 20 minute drive at about 25mph. We frequently get a long line of irate drivers behind us.


----------



## delebash

*Have macgregor 36 to trade for Iroquois possibly*

In Chesapeake Bay. In decent shape and will be lifted out for bottom painting in three weeks. Harrier123, weren't you interested in one?


----------



## harrier123

Delebash,
I would like to talk more detail about it. I will send a private message so we don't monopolize this thread.


----------



## johnketch

*twoone mac cat in tenn*

twoone - how much info do you have on the mac cat you pictured in Tenn? is it for sale? looks like it needs work, which is ok, in fact fun to do. Can you give me any details on it?
Thanks
John


----------



## johnketch

*Macgregor catamaran for sale*

Delebash - 
I might be interested in your Mac cat, but I don't have anything to trade... well. except good old fashioned cash.
John


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Emails have been sent to the owner of the MAC 36 in Tenn. I am waiting for a answer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Private messages sent, any luck with the owner?


----------



## johnketch

yes, I've talked to the son of the owner and will get to the father soon. I'm still trying to ascertain the condition of the boat and how much will need to be spent to make her perfect. I have this dream of sailing down the east coast so I have some hurtles to overcome with a midwest boat. As you mentioned, there is one for sale in MA, but the guy wants way more than I can afford. I'll let you know how it goes, thanks for your help.
John


----------



## johnketch

delebash -

Is your 36 still available?


----------



## harrier123

Delebash has not replied yet to my private message.


----------



## johnketch

*mac cat*

Harrier - were you able to connect with Delebash? Does he (or she) have a mac cat for sale?

John


----------



## harrier123

Johnketch, 
Delebash has not replied to my private message or to inquires from this forum. I would guess that he is not logging on. In the meantime, I do a new google search weekly to see if any other Macs come up. There is a pink one in Fla and a modified one in Vancouver (if I remember correctly). both are asking more than I am willing to spend. So the search continues...


----------



## Robhaha

*Might sell mac 36*

Hello y'all. I have one for sale or preferably trade for downpayment on corsair 28 or 31. I love my mac but really wanted trailerability. It's got lots of extras and electronics. Rob


----------



## johnketch

rob - how much are you looking for? where is it located? do you have any pictures. 
John
[email protected]


----------



## Robhaha

*mac 36 for*

I cannot reply to private messages until I post 5 times so this is #2. I also tried to upload 2 little pictures but couldn't. 36 foot MacGregor Catamaran in excellent condition for sale and fully equipped to take off. A lot of boat for little money and everything is included. Here is the description when I bought her plus I added new sails, trailer new tramp ,new rudders.

* UK Main sail, 150% Genoa (original spec in new condition) with Harken Furling, oversized Spinnaker 
* Garmin 152 GPS, Garmin 220 fishfinder, Standard VHF, Sony Stereo/CD with amplifier 
* 4 Raytheon ST60 instruments on mast (speed, wind, apparent wind, multi) 
* Autohelm 2000 (2 years old) plus remote control 
* 25 HP Yamaha 4 stroke long shaft with electrical start/auto tilt (70 hours, 2 years old) 
* Lewmar 40 2-speed winches and Harken main sheet block 
* kitchen with storage, sink, and 2 pit stove 
* 2 portable toilets 
* 2x 60 quart coolers on racks 
* new standing rig (replaced 2-3 years ago) 
* trampoline in good condition and new bow ones 
* barbecue with filet table 
* man overboard horseshoe setup plus lifesling 
* 4x off shore life vest plus 7 near shore vests 
* 3x batteries connected with 110V charger plus distributor for charging on running engine 
* 2x captain chairs for convenient sailing 
* new cushions inside and interior repainted last year 
* Bottom paint in good condition 
* 21 gallon built-in fuel tank 
* 10 switch electrical panel

Maybe this should be in the classified section. Maybe 30k with trailer, maybe less.
Rob


----------



## johnketch

can you send info just by email. I'm at johnketch at aol dot com.


----------



## Robhaha

*macgregor 36 pics*

I've sent them to you Johnketch.
Rob


----------



## RobertKWFL

Here are a few bits of general information I've found on the Mac 36 from various sources on the web:

Owners Manual: https://www.box.net/shared/lyqqs8j12c

Multihulls Magazine review of the Mac 36: https://www.box.net/shared/f31upvlzhq

Sailing tips: https://www.box.net/shared/f31upvlzhq

From the MacGregor catalogue: https://www.box.net/shared/sgj06dtu83

I would appreciate any other resources that people know of.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Rob,
How about sending me any photos of your boat. I am putting one together and would like to see any mods that you have done. skarr at charter dot net


----------



## leerauz

*Macgregor 36 Still For Sale?*

Are those Macgregor 36's still in Racine? Any for sale?

Lee Raguz 267-799-3736



Karocky1 said:


> There are 3 in Racine Wis. Racine Yacht Club Members. 1 is for sale $18,000. I have all original sales materials from dealer including owners manuals, original factory test results and color brochures. There were 300 built by MacGregor between 1979-82.
> In my oppinion they were before there time. With some modern sails and very slight rigging adjustments, they can reach 22+knots easily. Hang on!
> I added UK Tape Drive Sails. Floats on the top are for the fearful not a stock item. They are trailorable but do not recomend. Mine is fully loaded from the factory. For the money you won't find anything better.
> Alot of these boats were flipped in the beginning for lack of knowledge of what a "GIANT" beach cat can do for the times. So there are not many left. You have questions I would love to answer them.
> My perticular boat has great history of many victories form Galveston Texas, to Florida and beyond. The original Captain quite a single handed sailor. Now though, day sailing in the Great Lake of Michigan. Yacht Club Members always ask me how long it takes me to sail from port to port. I crossed Lake Michigan in 5 hours.
> I did almost flip it in the summer of 2007, but my 18' Hobie Cat experience saved the boat and 8 on board. We were flying a hull from Racine to Kenosha when a gust hit and took her up to the edge. Bailed the Main and turned into the wind, down she came. Crew hanging from the life lines like flags. This boat is a RUSH!


----------



## boughttheticket

*macgregor cat modification*

My Mac 36, "bought the ticket"
located in San Carlos, Sonora, Mexico.
After trailering it from Phoenix to Albuquerque behind a six cylinder SUV , we removed it from the trailer (with great difficulty) for an upgrade.

Wanting a solid walkable, but light deck, I built a 150 pound removable hard deck.
The deck has 3 -4 x 10' honey comb core fiberglass panels for deck flooring . They ride on galvalume stringers between mid and rear tubes.
I mounted a helm for wheel steering and motor control from a bar stool near the rear tube. That spot lets me control the sail or motors from one spot.

For the cat to be comfortable in the Sea of Cortez, shade is necessary. 
To get that shade I raised the boom up to 6.5 feet above the deck -

A tube frame holds the 8x10 sunbrella bimini below the boom above the deck where we sit in lawn chairs .

Lost 10 sq ft of main sail at the top of the mast to the modification, but it still sails 18 kts.
With two bigfoot 15 hp outboards it motors at 10 kts .

Accomodations are primitive- we sleep on an airbed we blow up on the deck, cook on the barbie, and use the porta-pottie when necessary.

It is not a cruiser yet, just a great day sailing and camping boat. The deck size and the speed makes these "Hobie Cats on steroids" an outstanding boat

JerryJaksha


----------



## RobertKWFL

It sounds like you have done some really nice mods. I especially like the idea of a bimini with standing room over the hard deck. That's exactly what my Mac needs. I would love to see any photos you have.


----------



## boughttheticket

*mac 36 mods*

I have modified a mac 36 with a hard deck, wheel steering, raised main sail, and large bimini to make it a great short trip boat and would be glad to share pictures, but cannot do that here (jr. member).
Sleeping has to be on deck, but there is room for two 8x10 screen tents.- the 4 single hull berths are 
hot and claustrophobic.
If you would like to see pics please email me at [email protected]

Jerry Jaksha
San Carlos , Sonora


----------



## beatmongresss

Looking to upgrade from my Venture 22' . This looks like a great boat. If anyone still checking in on this thread knows of one for sale could you please send me contact info or email me direct:

z at dolben dot com


----------



## sainteve

*Macgregor catamaran 36'*

I have two mac cat's 36' for sale. Additionally, I am building a 44' version for commercial use/ coast guard certification. Any interest, call me at 305 240-7349. Steve


----------



## Breno1

Good Morning Everyone,

I am not sure this is the best way to do it, but I found out I cant send private messages yet, so my only option is to post it here and ask for a "General Help"... ( Twoone60 and slim554433 please give a help if you can, thanks)

My name is Breno and I am looking for my first sailboat (to buy it) and found one that could fit my needs and my budget, and that is way I am writing to ask for help.

I found a MacGregor 36 for sale here in Thailand, but since it will be my first boat ever, I am trying to gather as much information and learn more about it before making the decision.

I already spend few days searching the net for photos and info, but was not able to find out much so far, so I was hoping you could give me a hand.

Apparently there are few of you that own one and seem interested in sharing your knowledge/experience here in the forum, so I would like to ask if you could help me with links, general information, opinion, experience or any other advise you can give me. All help is appreciated for sure.

I also saw in the MacGregor 36 thread that couple of you said would post a link with some photos of your boat and others, but I could not open it, so could you send me again please?

My plan is to find an “easy to handle” cat, that I can go “island hopping” and freediving (diving without tanks) for 3 or 4 days each time.

I need to be able to fit 4 people (not looking for any luxury, but minimal comfort to have a good sleep at night), have a place to prepare meals and a head.

What do you think? It is possible to “convert” a MacGregor 36 to be more a small “cruising” cat and not some much a fast-racing boat?

Thanks so much for all your help and hope to hear back from you soon,

Breno


----------



## Breno1

*Re: Macgregor catamaran 36'*



sainteve said:


> I have two mac cat's 36' for sale. Additionally, I am building a 44' version for commercial use/ coast guard certification. Any interest, call me at 305 240-7349. Steve


*boughttheticket*,

Your link is directing to the Apple Clound account but I could not find your pics.. Do you have them posted anywhere else?

Thanks and have a good day!


----------



## Breno1

*Re: Macgregor catamaran 36'*

Sorry Everyone for the posting mistake...

I was trying to reply to the message before, from boughttheticket, but it did not work...


----------



## boughttheticket

Hi
Take a look at my earlier post. I edited it because the pictures won't post.

Great dive and overall boat. Terrible sleeping in the hulls.
Plan on sleeping on the deck (You should build a 10x12 hard deck behind the mast. Mine adds less than 150#, but is honeycomb sandwich composite.
You need a raised main boom so you can add a large bimini 
with walking room under. I added helm steering with vectra line and it handles beautifully.

My porta potty is what it is. Some people have added real heads.
With 2 15hp outboards it motors at 10 knots, and spins on its mast. 
With 24' by 10' of potential floor space, many things are possible, but go light or the boat won't do 20kts anymore.

Jerry


----------



## Breno1

boughttheticket said:


> Hi
> Take a look at my earlier post. I edited it because the pictures won't post.
> 
> Great dive and overall boat. Terrible sleeping in the hulls.
> Plan on sleeping on the deck (You should build a 10x12 hard deck behind the mast. Mine adds less than 150#, but is honeycomb sandwich composite.
> You need a raised main boom so you can add a large bimini
> with walking room under. I added helm steering with vectra line and it handles beautifully.
> 
> My porta potty is what it is. Some people have added real heads.
> With 2 15hp outboards it motors at 10 knots, and spins on its mast.
> With 24' by 10' of potential floor space, many things are possible, but go light or the boat won't do 20kts anymore.
> 
> Jerry


Thanks so much for the info Jerry.... I really appreciate... I will send you a PM, just so there is no more "Zombie Thread" complains here...hahaha.., ok?


----------



## Breno1

boughttheticket said:


> Hi
> Take a look at my earlier post. I edited it because the pictures won't post.
> Jerry


Sorry, just realized that you cant access your PM over here... I sent you a mail instead... thanks a lot!


----------



## CraigDC

Aloha!
I'm looking for a "low-budget" cruising cat that I can take from Hawaii to the South Pacific with 2-3 adults, and island hop along the way. (It would be ultra-light cruising.)

I have considered just about every multi-hull option (tri-marans and other cats) and I keep coming back to the Mac 36, given it's size, accommodations, build materials and price.

I realize the berths are tight, but I have slept in a Cat berth in the tropics and it's not very comfortable (heat-wise), so it seems to me you're better off with an open deck cat where you can sleep on the deck. I would want a light core deck with at least a bimini of some sort that would double as a rain catchment system.

I've been checking out the Iroquois cats, but again, I think for the tropics, you're better off with the open deck Mac 36. Plus the Mac 36 doesn't have any balsa-core decking and with an open deck, it doesn't have the headroom limit in the "bridgedeck cabin".

I've done some research on the Mac 36's and spoken to Todd & Cheryl at BW Yachts, who advise strongly against the idea due to the "performance nature" of the Mac 36. 

I have had other people say that the hulls are not thick enough to endure offshore sailing, but she is rated Category B. Apparently there are a number of spots on the hulls that oil can, and one particular person was not comfortable with that.

I understand that the earlier models (single dagger board models) were heavier than the later models. Could this be because they trimmed down the hull thickness to reduce weight? Maybe I would be better off with an older version because it might have thicker hulls?

There's one here in Hawaii that had the rigging fail and the mast bent, so it's currently configured as a power boat. Assuming there was no other damage when the mast came down, maybe this would be a reasonable option, since I could put a more conservative rig on her. I don't need super performance, but wouldn't I be able to put a rig on there that would not make her so "temperamental", but still provide above average performance, including decent performance in light air (read: Doldrums)?

Any feedback/guidance would be greatly appreciated!

Mahalo!

Craig


----------



## RobertKWFL

The Mac 36 is a fast, fun boat. It's a thrill to sail. Great for daysailing, gunkholing, and light coastal cruising in favorable weather if you're okay with minimalist accommodations. The big open deck is indeed great in good weather, but it's hard to build suitable shelter for harsh conditions. The boat shouldn't be overloaded. More than a week's supply of food and water for two people is probably too much. The Mac 36 was never intended to be a blue water cruiser, and no amount of modification is going to get it there. 

I would consider instead a Wharram. They are designed for ocean crossings and if built well are capable of that. They give you the minimalist approach to a catamaran, but oriented toward cruising instead of racing. Newer models have nice deck pods for shelter.


----------



## CraigDC

Aloha Robert and thank you for the reply.
Do you have first-hand experience with the Mac 36?
A number of people have made seemingly subjective comments about the idea of blue water cruising in the Mac 36, but I have not heard from anyone with an objective reply.

I need to receive detailed, objective reasons why the Mac 36 will not suit my needs before I rule it out. It offers many attractive advantages over a Wharram, and many other options. I understand that it has minimal space in the hulls, but given my lack of interest in sleeping in the hulls, since I intend to sail only in the tropics, I don't see that as a big negative. The same is true for a bridge deck cabin.

I would like to receive objective information related to sailing comfort and safety.

Is overloading a Mac36 unsafe? (Not that I intend to do that.) I may be unique in that I intend to do ultralight cruising, so I don't expect to be carrying a lot of weight.

At the price point of the Mac 36, it seems it's a much better option, at least for me, than any mono-hull. Other catamarans are MUCH more expensive.

Thank you!


----------



## bljones

Now, having said that, they were successfully raced in a handful of serious long distance races in the 70s/early 80s.
The payload is way light, and i don't care how minimal your cruising needs, you can't dehydrate water to make it lighter. Unless you are primarily day cruising, one has to consider the weight of water and/or the power requirements of a water maker. Figure even lightweight cruising will add 100 lbs of payload per person/day (food, gear, batteries, solar, water, fuel..it all starts to add up) if you are thinking of a 10 days between ports, two people, figure on an additional ton of payload, which exceeds the Mac's capacity.

Read the manual, 
http://www.macgregorsailors.com/manuals/Mac36_Manual.pdf
and you can see the the scantlings are light, and the hardware is light as well. A lot of work is done by the two relatively thin wall crosstubes. Now you can upgrade all of that stuff, but now you are adding weight, whihc cuts into the available payload, which cuts your cruising capability, etc.


----------



## RobertKWFL

I do own a Mac 36 in the Florida Keys, and, unlike most other owners, actually spend a portion of every year living aboard. It is minimalist living, but in fair tropical weather I do spend most of my time above deck. It's a joy sleeping under the stars or lounging on a beanbag on the big bow net. I've had a dozen guests out for a day sail, with enough room on deck for everyone to lounge comfortably. A lot of larger, more expensive boats don't allow that. Sailing at 15 knots or more is common and still always a thrill. 10 knots feels like a relaxed, leisurely sail. The fun to price ratio is very high.

Now for the trade-offs. I sail every chance I get, but I'm not looking for punishment. In rain and high seas I'm sitting safely at anchor. I'm never out for more than 4-5 days at a time, and that assumes very frugal provisioning. I'm never too far from a protected anchorage, and I keep a careful eye on the weather forecast. The risk of capsizing can be mitigated by prudent, conservative sailing. I've never come close to capsizing, but am aware that it could happen and sail accordingly. I flew a hull once, unintentionally, and don't intend to let it happen again. I've been caught out in rough conditions and managed to get back to the mooring safely, but I wouldn't want to be in the middle of an ocean days or more away from shelter. The layout of the boat just doesn't allow reasonable attachment points for durable shelter for helmsman and crew. It's a wet, windy ride in high seas. At 36' and 3000 pounds, it's a very light boat and very sensitive to loading. You have to keep it light or you're pushing it beyond its designed limits. Unless you're looking for a stunt, I'd stick to a boat that was actually designed for offshore sailing. The Mac 36 is a daysailing/costal trekking racer.


----------



## sonosail

bljones said:


> Now, having said that, they were successfully raced in a handful of serious long distance races in the 70s/early 80s.
> The payload is way light, and i don't care how minimal your cruising needs, you can't dehydrate water to make it lighter. Unless you are primarily day cruising, one has to consider the weight of water and/or the power requirements of a water maker. Figure even lightweight cruising will add 100 lbs of payload per person/day (food, gear, batteries, solar, water, fuel..it all starts to add up) if you are thinking of a 10 days between ports, two people, figure on an additional ton of payload, which exceeds the Mac's capacity.
> 
> Read the manual,
> http://www.macgregorsailors.com/manuals/Mac36_Manual.pdf
> and you can see the the scantlings are light, and the hardware is light as well. A lot of work is done by the two relatively thin wall crosstubes. Now you can upgrade all of that stuff, but now you are adding weight, whihc cuts into the available payload, which cuts your cruising capability, etc.


Wow. Harsh. 
A little different from the photo in the sales brochure!
MACGREGOR 36 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

So maybe these aren't for the beginning sailor. Still, I think they were ahead of their time and it might still be an option for for someone looking for a bigger cat on a budget.


----------



## CraigDC

I'm not sure what the picture proves, other than the Mac 36 won't sink and you can actually flip it back over out at sea, assuming the guy with the camera is willing to help. 

Any idea why the boat flipped? The conditions seem pretty calm. Maybe it happened on a previous day? Hard to tell from a picture. Was that you with the camera? Are you suggesting it flipped as a result of being overloaded?

As far as water goes, there are a number of water maker options available. Also, given that I will be in the tropics, a rain catchment system will collect a certain amount of high-quality water. This will minimize the amount of stored water on board. In addition, I only intend to carry dehydrated food.

I'll have to work through some potential payload numbers. I believe having a lighter boat that sails well in light air would minimize the amount of fuel needed.

Please correct me if any of my plans/beliefs are unreasonable.

I'm holding out for a better live-aboard, but it's slim pickens in my price range!

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## bljones

Craig,
I like the Mac 36. I think it is a great go-like-stink, very affordable weekender/daysailer/racer... but as a liveaboard it is a non-starter. 
Seriously, if you want a camp-cruising cat, you can buy a decent, already- equipped Wharram for about the same money as a Mac 36. Where do you want to cruise?


----------



## CraigDC

I'm looking for a "bug out" boat to go from Hawaii to the South Pacific.
There are some EXTREMELY disconcerting indications that the poop is going to hit the fan in a BIG way here in the US in the near future (this fall could be prime time), and I want an exit vehicle/home.
This will be a crisis boat, so I'm not going to get too particular when it comes to creature comforts. I want a good set of low maintenance hulls with an open deck. I just can't get very excited about a Wharram. I understand it's a decent option, but it will be made of wood and be much higher maintenance. It will also weigh a lot more and wouldn't do very well in light air (the Doldrums). I think a lack of wind is going to be the more likely scenario on the route I'm going. I think it will be very easy to avoid bad weather in the tropics, and if my boat is fast, I can easily escape it.
I'm anticipating a lot of beach camping, too.
I would really like something like the Kelsall KSS Lima 30, but I don't have the time to build it, plus it would probably cost more to build.


----------



## JomsViking

Wooohoho - We need to hear some more about your conspiracy theory there. If the Sh1te is going to hit US, I guess it'll affect a lot of other countries Again as well.
On your potential choice of boat: You should listen very carefully to the advice of others - even those without knowledge of the specific model, because those with experience can tell from the design and specification of it that it is NOT going to be the right boat for that job. Having some experience with multi's (although mainly Tri's) I too would consider that boat as a coastal-cruiser ONLY (and probably great fun).

On the Doldrums: Don't worry because a) A modern(ish) monohull has no problem with the Doldrums (with the right sails) and b) You probably won't make it there in the MacGregor.

Go sailing with others, gather some experience, heed advice (but keep being critical).
Go for it!



CraigDC said:


> I'm looking for a "bug out" boat to go from Hawaii to the South Pacific.
> There are some EXTREMELY disconcerting indications that the poop is going to hit the fan in a BIG way here in the US in the near future (this fall could be prime time), and I want an exit vehicle/home.
> This will be a crisis boat, so I'm not going to get too particular when it comes to creature comforts. I want a good set of low maintenance hulls with an open deck. I just can't get very excited about a Wharram. I understand it's a decent option, but it will be made of wood and be much higher maintenance. It will also weigh a lot more and wouldn't do very well in light air (the Doldrums). I think a lack of wind is going to be the more likely scenario on the route I'm going. I think it will be very easy to avoid bad weather in the tropics, and if my boat is fast, I can easily escape it.
> I'm anticipating a lot of beach camping, too.
> I would really like something like the Kelsall KSS Lima 30, but I don't have the time to build it, plus it would probably cost more to build.


----------



## TropicCat

Why is it that folks make up their minds about a subject they know little about and then search for expert advice in order to argue?

Although it's possible to cross oceans in a row boat, I don't know anyone who would advocate actually doing so. There are 100s of boat designs, each created for a purpose.

If you plan on being at sea for 30+ days at a time, it's best to buy a boat designed to do exactly that.

Light, 'go fast' boats were intended for folks to have weekend fun. The OP would be much better off finding a cruising catamaran and outfitting the boat for crossing oceans.


----------



## delebash

As a former M36 owner, I have faith in the boat to be able to handle most situations with the appropriate sail area. I had one of the early ones and felt it was over built by modern standards. I never saw any flex or indication that I was pushing the boat too hard. One day we did 60 miles upwind in steady 20 knots with gusts to 35 with a reef in the main and the number 3 jib with no problems other than being wet all day. I often thought that the proper sailing wear for going upwind in a blow in a m36 was a wet suit and a crash helmet. Gee, that's pretty much what the sailors of the big ocean racing multis wear. No seriously, we bought the boat intending to use it to reach anywhere on the Chesapeake and back on a weekend. You could do that. However, the berths are too narrow for two to sleep comfortably and we could never seal all the deck leaks. We ended up trading for a Gemini. I think of the boat very fondly and hope I get to sail one again someday. We had the standard outboard on one hull ( a 25 hp) and we could cruise all day at 8.5 kts and with a little sail up could do better than that. The motor was attached to the opposite tiller and turned with the rudders. With the board down halfway, the boat was very maneuverable in close quarters. No windage was a big part of that. There is no sailboat that can give you so much speed for such a small price. Just remember, its a warm weather boat, not a cold weather boat.


----------



## patmo141

Any M36's available (or...could be persuaded) to be available on the east coast or texas? There are two for sale online right now (Barbados and Hawaii). They both look awesome, but, I'm not qualified nor interested in arranging delivery to east coast. I plan to weekend and day sail in eastern NC and...yeah, this thing checks all the boxes and there really isn't much comparable.


----------



## HJA. DK.

bgruen said:


> Does anybody have any info or any idea whrer to get info on the mcgregor 36 ???


Still interestet? I have one


----------



## dpwarzecha

.


----------



## dpwarzecha

delebash said:


> As a former M36 owner, I have faith in the boat to be able to handle most situations with the appropriate sail area. I had one of the early ones and felt it was over built by modern standards. I never saw any flex or indication that I was pushing the boat too hard. One day we did 60 miles upwind in steady 20 knots with gusts to 35 with a reef in the main and the number 3 jib with no problems other than being wet all day. I often thought that the proper sailing wear for going upwind in a blow in a m36 was a wet suit and a crash helmet. Gee, that's pretty much what the sailors of the big ocean racing multis wear. No seriously, we bought the boat intending to use it to reach anywhere on the Chesapeake and back on a weekend. You could do that. However, the berths are too narrow for two to sleep comfortably and we could never seal all the deck leaks. We ended up trading for a Gemini. I think of the boat very fondly and hope I get to sail one again someday. We had the standard outboard on one hull ( a 25 hp) and we could cruise all day at 8.5 kts and with a little sail up could do better than that. The motor was attached to the opposite tiller and turned with the rudders. With the board down halfway, the boat was very maneuverable in close quarters. No windage was a big part of that. There is no sailboat that can give you so much speed for such a small price. Just remember, its a warm weather boat, not a cold weather boat.



Hello!
I wonder ifyou still visint this thread!
Hi!

I just run into your post and it seems that you are experienced with macgregor 36 catamaran!

I bought a pretty run down model here in Hawaii and decided to take over and make it into project.



I would love to connect, 

I would love to find out :

how it performed with short jib if you ever rigged it like this 

how low to the water did it run

did the hulls flex a lot in waves 

construction of your hard deck/ flexing/ weight

sailing with jib (cross beam) or genoa (bridal to bows) 







I am building a hard deck with hard top cabin and was very interested in flexing and stresses that this boat experiences

I also widened it to 19'

changing rigging to fractional

mounting 2 steering wheels

mounting 2 electric motors



I would love to hear back from you!


----------



## dpwarzecha

boughttheticket said:


> *mac 36 mods*
> 
> I have modified a mac 36 with a hard deck, wheel steering, raised main sail, and large bimini to make it a great short trip boat and would be glad to share pictures, but cannot do that here (jr. member).
> Sleeping has to be on deck, but there is room for two 8x10 screen tents.- the 4 single hull berths are
> hot and claustrophobic.
> If you would like to see pics please email me at [email protected]
> 
> Jerry Jaksha
> San Carlos , Sonora


Hi!

I just run into your post and it seems that you are experienced with macgregor 36 catamaran!

I bought a pretty run down model here in Hawaii and decided to take over and make it into project.



I would love to connect, 

I would love to find out :

how it performed with short jib if you ever rigged it like this 

how low to the water did it run

did the hulls flex a lot in waves 

construction of your hard deck/ flexing/ weight

sailing with jib (cross beam) or genoa (bridal to bows) 







I am building a hard deck with hard top cabin and was very interested in flexing and stresses that this boat experiences

I also widened it to 19'

changing rigging to fractional

mounting 2 steering wheels

mounting 2 electric motors



I would love to hear back from you!


----------



## dpwarzecha

TSOJOURNER said:


> *36' Mac Cat*
> 
> There are 3 in Racine Wis. Racine Yacht Club Members. 1 is for sale $18,000. I have all original sales materials from dealer including owners manuals, original factory test results and color brochures. There were 300 built by MacGregor between 1979-82.
> In my oppinion they were before there time. With some modern sails and very slight rigging adjustments, they can reach 22+knots easily. Hang on!
> I added UK Tape Drive Sails. Floats on the top are for the fearful not a stock item. They are trailorable but do not recomend. Mine is fully loaded from the factory. For the money you won't find anything better.
> Alot of these boats were flipped in the beginning for lack of knowledge of what a "GIANT" beach cat can do for the times. So there are not many left. You have questions I would love to answer them.
> My perticular boat has great history of many victories form Galveston Texas, to Florida and beyond. The original Captain quite a single handed sailor. Now though, day sailing in the Great Lake of Michigan. Yacht Club Members always ask me how long it takes me to sail from port to port. I crossed Lake Michigan in 5 hours.
> I did almost flip it in the summer of 2007, but my 18' Hobie Cat experience saved the boat and 8 on board. We were flying a hull from Racine to Kenosha when a gust hit and took her up to the edge. Bailed the Main and turned into the wind, down she came. Crew hanging from the life lines like flags. This boat is a RUSH!


Hi!

I just run into your post and it seems that you are experienced with macgregor 36 catamaran!

I bought a pretty run down model here in Hawaii and decided to take over and make it into project.



I would love to connect, 

I would love to find out :

how it performed with short jib if you ever rigged it like this 

how low to the water did it run

did the hulls flex a lot in waves 

construction of your hard deck/ flexing/ weight

sailing with jib (cross beam) or genoa (bridal to bows) 







I am building a hard deck with hard top cabin and was very interested in flexing and stresses that this boat experiences

I also widened it to 19'

changing rigging to fractional

mounting 2 steering wheels

mounting 2 electric motors



I would love to hear back from you!


----------

